# Bitte Lesen vor dem Posten - die wichtigsten freeware tools



## URSHAK (26. März 2005)

Hallo, hier werde ich die Praktischten Freeware Tools auflisten, also bitte vorher lesen (ich werde das ganze in Kategorien einteilen) und dann erst (falls nicht vorhanden) ein Thread "Ich suche ein Programm, dass XYZ kann" aufmachen.

Ich werde auch immer weitere Programme in die Liste aufnehmen, also bitte nicht meckern, dass es noch keine Audio bearbeitungs Tools usw. gibt. Letztendlich kann ich nicht den ganze Tag vor dem PC hocken. Im laufe der nächsten Woche will ich aber weiter nützliche Programme hier auflisten (inkl. Film und Audio bearbeitungs Programme)

also:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PLAYER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Winamp*
> Winamp ist ein guter Ersatz für den Windows Media Player. Er unterstütz einige Formate darunter *.mp3, *.acc, *.wma und viele weiteren. Außerdem kann man mit Winamp problemlos Interet Radio und TV schauen.
> Winamp Homepage
> Downloade der Freeware Version



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SICHERHEIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *AntiVir*
> AntiVir ist ein kostenloser Virenschutz. Er erkennt über 130 000 Viren, Würmer und Trojaner und bietet einen integrierten Schutz vor Dialern (Einwählprogramme die kosten verursachen) Fast Täglich kommen neue Updates für AntiVir heraus die kostenfrei und leicht über den Internet-Update Wizard heruntergekladen uns installiert werden können. Leider ist manchmal der Internet Update Server überlstet, dadurch kann es bis zu 10min Wartezeiten beim Updaten kommen.
> AntiVir Homepage





> *Spybot Search and Destroy*
> Ein nützliches Tool, welches Spyware aufsucht und Entfernt. Es kann auch Spuren die Sie nach dem Benutzen des PC’S hinterlassen haben entfernen. Dies ist vorallem nützlich wenn Sie den PC mit jemandem Teilen
> Weiter Features von Spybot S&D
> Spybot S&D Homepage
> Download Spybot S&D





> *AdAware*
> AdAware entfernt sogenannte Trackware. Viele gratis Tools aus dem Internet könnten Daten von Ihrem PC ausspionieren. Die Entwicklern dieser Programme könnten dann z.B. Ihr System manipulieren. AdAware bietet Schutz vor solcher Trackware
> AdAware Homepage
> Dowbnload AdAware





> *Sygate Personal Firewall*
> Eine gratis Firewall welche kontrolliert welche Anwendungen sich mit dem Internet in Verbindung setzten dürfen. Und umgekehrt, sie bietet also auch Schutz vor Hackern. Beispielsweise würde sich der MSN Messagner sofort nach der Inbetriebnahme mit Microsoft Verbinden, ohne die Firewall würde das auch einfch gehen, Sygate würde das aber merken und nun dem User die Optionen „Durchlassen“ oder „Blocken“ geben. Auch wenn man einen Router besitzt würden solche Datenströme leicht durchkommen, und jeder Router Besitzer kennt es, das Port Forwarding (Ports öffnen). Was tun wenn man nicht weiß über welchen Port das Programm geht? Sygate zeigt sehr detailiert über welchen Port jedes Programm geht.
> Sygate Homepage
> Download Mirrors



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHAT CLIENTS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Trillian*
> Trillian ist ein Chat Client der ICQ, IRC, MSN, Y! und AIM unterstützt. Mit ihm kann man sich beispielsweise in den PcGames Chat einloggen ohne über das Applet gehen zu müssen. Es ist auch sehr nützlich, da, wenn man über mehreres chattet, man nur ein Programm braucht, und nicht 3 verschiedene Messagners, außerdem ist er in meinen Augen um einiges sicherer als der MSN Messagner (dieser hat sofort nach der Installation datenpackete an Micrsoft schicken wollen)
> Trillian Homepage
> Trillian Basic 3.1 Download
> Deutsche Sprachdatei (Für Version: 3.0 und 3.1 (3.1 Entwicklungsversion))



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TV + RADIO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *TV-Browser*
> Eine Digitale Fernsehzeitschrift, es holt sich die Daten aus dem Internet, dannach werden diese geordnet und aufgelistet. Außerdem bietet das Programm eine Erinnerungsfuntion, die den Benutzer erinnert, sodass dieser nicht seinen Film verpasst. Unterstützt werden mehr als 60 Sender, und die Liste wird immer erweitert. Plattformunabhängig.
> TV-Browser Homepage
> TV-Browser Download





> *OnlineTV2*
> Ein Programm mit dem man OnlineTV2 schauen kann und Radio hören. Mit ihm kann man auch z.B. Radio aufnehmen. Es sind tausende Internetradios vorhnaden.
> OnlineTV2 Homepage mit weiteren Featueres
> OnlineTV2 Download



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"BETRACHTUNGSPROGRAMME"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *IrfanView*
> Ein kleines sehr nützliches Programm, man kann mit ihm unzählige Video & Audio sowie Grafik Formate öffnen.
> IrfanView Homepage(Man kann oben in der Ecke auf Deutsch umstellen)
> Die Englische Version enthält schon die Deutschen Sprachdateien




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS: wie gesagt, ich werd bald ne liste mit den gebräuchigsten Audio und Video Bearbeitungs Tools schreiben

PPS: wäre auch ganz nett wenn ich hier nicht alles vollspammt, denn sonst findet man kaum noch die weiteren Berichte   thx


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2005)

*Audio-Tools*




> ____________________________________________________________
> AUFNAHME von Sound:
> 
> *Nero Waveeditor*
> ...





ps: es werden sicher trotzdem viele Fragen erneut gestellt werden, zB postet sicher wieder mal einer zum Thema "Audioplayer" ins forum  "Soundkarten..."


----------



## fragee (26. März 2005)

---------------------------------------------
Extrahierungs - Tools
---------------------------------------------



> *WinRAR*
> 
> Eins der beliebtesten Programme, um .zip, .rar. undsoweiter - Ordner zu extrahieren. Gibt es unter http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/w/t/de0DWT-wc.html
> 
> Allerdings nur ne Shareware - Version, deswegen als (bessere) Alternative:





> *7zip*
> 
> Mein persönlicher Favorit, schnell und unkompliziert, und vor allem gratis. Erhältlich unter http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## INU-ID (26. März 2005)

*ABSPIELEN von Videos bzw. Filmen und Audiofiles.*[/u] 



> ____________________________________________________________
> * BSplayer *
> 
> Kostenloser DVD- und DivX-Player, der sehr Ressourcen schonend arbeitet,  mit reichlich Funktionen. Unterstützt AC3 DIvX und erlaubt RGB Wiedergabe.
> ...


----------



## checker1985m (26. März 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Internet:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FireFox:*

Mittlerweile schon V 1.0.2 
-Tabbed Browsing
-viele nuetzliche PlugInns zum Download verfügbar (siehe auch hier

*Thunderbird:*

eMail-Client

*FileZilla:*

-FTP-Programm zum Upload von Content auf Webspace


----------



## bierchen (26. März 2005)

--------------------------------
AUDIO-Tool
--------------------------------


> *mp3DirectCut*
> 
> Dieses Tool erlaubt es, aus vorhandenen MP3s Teile davon herauszuschneiden.
> 
> Anwendungsbeispiel: Mit CDEx (siehe oben) kann man vom analogen Soundeingang in mp3 o.a. aufnehmen, z.B. von der Stereoanlage, die man mit Cinch-Kabeln verbunden hat. Mit mp3DirectCut lassen sich dann mühelos die einzelnen Songs rausschneiden. Völlig legal (Außer man zahlt keine GEMA-Gebühren)!


----------



## Erik (26. März 2005)

*SpywareBlaster 3.3*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SICHERHEIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *SpywareBlaster 3.3*
> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein exzelentes Programm, um Spyware/Dialer/Adware gar nicht erst auf den PC kommen zu lassen.  Es "impft" den PC sozusagen gegen eine riesige Anzahl solcher ungewünschter Programme/ Plagegeister. Zudem wird es regelmäßig aktuallisiert. Ein echtes 'Must-Have' für jeden Sicherheitsbewussten PC-Benutzer!
> Spywareblaster Homepage


----------



## MasterHeld (26. März 2005)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHAT CLIENTS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Miranda*
> Miranda IM is a multi protocol instant messenger client.No bloat, it's Easy and Small! Miranda IM is designed to be resource efficient and easy to use. It uses very little memory and requires no installation. Just unzip and run! This also makes it ideal for users that want to run their messenger client from a removable storage such as an USB memory stick. It can even be stored on a floppy disc if not too many plugins are used.
> It's all about plugins!The powerful plugin system makes Miranda IM extremely flexible. Only the most basic features are built in, but there are currently more than 350 plugins available for download that allows users to extend the functionality in Miranda IM. Plugins can be installed to add support for ICQ, AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, Gadu-Gadu, Tlen, Netsend and other protocols.
> 
> ...



Habs mir ganz einfach gemacht und einfach nur den Text von der Seite kopiert   
Hervorheben möchte ich aber die Schlichtheit und die Funktionalität. Mit den richtigen Plug-ins kann man so gut wie alles mit dem Programm machen.


----------



## addi81 (26. März 2005)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AUDIO-Tools
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *LAME - LAME AIN'T AN MP3 ENCODER*
> LAME is an LGPL MP3 encoder. The Open source development model allowed to improve its quality and speed since 1999. It is now an highly evolved MP3 encoder, with quality and speed able to rival state of the art commercial encoders.
> http://lame.sourceforge.net (main home) // http://mitiok.cjb.net/ (binaries)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VIDEO-Tools
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *VirtualDub*
> VirtualDub is a video capture/processing utility for 32-bit Windows platforms (95/98/ME/NT4/2000/XP), licensed under the GNU General Public License (GPL).  It lacks the editing power of a general-purpose editor such as Adobe Premiere, but is streamlined for fast linear operations over video.  It has batch-processing capabilities for processing large numbers of files and can be extended with third-party video filters.  VirtualDub is mainly geared toward processing AVI files, although it can read (not write) MPEG-1 and also handle sets of BMP images.
> http://www.virtualdub.org





> *XviD*
> XviD ist ein Freeware MPEG-4 Enkoder, und eine echte alternative zu DivX und Microsofts Windows Media Enkoder.
> http://www.xvid.org/index.php  (main home) // http://www.koepi.org/ (binaries)


----------



## iam-cool (26. März 2005)

*AW: SpywareBlaster 3.3*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Filesharing
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Azureus[/b]
> Einer der wohl besten Bittorent clienten und kosten tut er auch nix
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13012734.html


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. März 2005)

*World Wind,*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sinnlose Bandbreitenverschwendung Edutainment
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *NASA Worldwind*
> 
> Worldwind ist ein wunderbares Spielzeug, mit dem man seine Zeit bestens verbringen kann.
> Dargestellt wird unsere Weltkugel und nach Auswählen der Satellitendaten (Echtfarben, Falschfarben, US Städte...), Suche nach einem Ort, Ort einer Katastrophe oder einfach nur durch Reinzoomen geht die Reise los...
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Audio
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Exact Audio Copy*
> 
> Für den normalen Hausgebrauch tut bei mir auch CDex seine Dienste, aber manchmal muss es eben mehr sein.
> 
> ...





> *MP3Ext*
> 
> MP3Ext ersetzt das Icon der MP3 durch eines, welches die Bitrate der Datei anzeigt, durch die farbliche Kodierung erkennt man sofort, welche Dateien nur MP3 Schrott sind und wo das Genießen beginnt
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DVD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *DVD Shrink*
> 
> Erstellt sehr einfach Sicherheitskopien der teuer erstandenen Original DVDs.
> Man kann sehr einfach die Inhalte wählen die man haben möchte, um das Limit einer normalen DVD-R (4,38 GB) einzuhalten, also z.B. nur der Hauptfilm und deutsch Sprache.
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Monitoring
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Serious Samurize*
> 
> Mit Serious Samurize lässt sich so ziemlich jede (un)wichtige Information des Rechenknechtes auf dem Desktop ausgeben.
> Die Ausgabe lässt sich ganz nach Wünschen Gestalten, sodass ganze Desktopdesigns (eher Standard; Kunstwerk mit Datenausgabe) möglich sind, ganz nach gusto und Können.
> ...




So, dass reicht fürs Erste, bin ja schon froh, dass andere über meine Favoriten wie CDex, Firefox, Spybot, Antivir, Winamp... berichteten, die Arbeit hab ich schonmal nicht mehr


----------



## Muten-Roshi (27. März 2005)

*AW: World Wind,*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 26.03.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DVD Shrink


Ist das nicht so ein böses Kopierschutzumgehungsprogramm?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (27. März 2005)

*AW: World Wind*



			
				Muten-Roshi am 27.03.2005 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 26.03.2005 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ob das jetzt was umgeht, weiss ich nicht, es funktioniert halt.
Ich finde das jetzt genauso gut oder schlecht, wie CDex oder Azureus...

Da wir der Übersicht halber hier nicht großartig diskutieren sollen, werd ich mal einen CO fragen, der solls dann rauseditieren, wenn ers nicht mag


----------



## bsekranker (27. März 2005)

*AW: World Wind*

*SICHERHEIT*



> *HijackThis*
> Mit dem Tool kann man Browser-Hijacker entfernen, die z.B. die Startseite die Browers dauerhaft ändern. Das Programm erkennt auch Spyware und andere Malware .
> Das vom Programm erstellte Logfile kann man  hier auswerten lassen. Die Seite verrät, welche Einträge man im Programm fixen muss.
> Download



_Sollte man den Thread nicht mal anpinnen?_


----------



## Harlekin (27. März 2005)

----------------------------------------------------
Diagnose Tool:
----------------------------------------------------


> Everst Home:
> Tool zum Auslesen allerlei Computer Daten. Der Nachfolger von Aida
> Sehr zu empfehlen.
> http://www.wintotal.de/softw/?id=2170



---------------------------------------------------
Browser
--------------------------------------------------


> Natürlich Firefox
> Ich weiß zwar net warum viele meinen, dass er schneller ist, aber Tabbed-Browsing ist ungeschlagen.
> Was ich auch schätze:
> Es ist nur ein Browser, ohne viel schnick schnack
> ...



--------------------------------------------------
Bildbearbeitung
-------------------------------------------------


> Gimp
> Guter Bildbearbeiter. Zwar etwas unüberischtlich aber imo sehr gut mit großem Funktionsumfang.
> http://www.download.com/The-GIMP/3000-2192_4-10350428.html?tag=lst-0-1




Zum stöbern nach freeware-tools u.ä. ist http://www.download.com/ sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## bsekranker (27. März 2005)

Harlekin am 27.03.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------
> Bildbearbeitung
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Für GIMP braucht man aber noch das "GTK+ 2 runtime environment". Das gibt's 
hier. Dort kann man auch die aktuellste Version von GIMP (2.2.4) runterladen.


----------



## Vector (27. März 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BROWSER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *K-Meleon*
> K-Meleon ist ein Browser auf Basis der Gecko-Engine.
> K-Meleon ist sicherer als der ie,erweiterbar, extrem schnell,  verhältnismäßig klein und anpassungsfähig. Er bringt von Haus aus einige nette Erweiterungen mit, wie etwa Mausgesten und einen Sessionsaver. Er ist allerdings nicht so einsteigerfreundlich wie Mozilla Firefox, außerdem fehlen mir noch einige vom Firefox liebgewonnene Erweiterungen. Praktisch die Alternative zur Alternative^^
> K-Meleon Homepage


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KRYPTOLOGIE
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Truecrypt*
> Truecrypt ermöglicht es Container oder auch Partitionen zu verschlüsseln. Truecrypt ist open source software, beherrscht nur sichere Algorithmen, muss nicht installiert werden (was es wiederum ermöglicht auch USB-Sticks etc. zu verschlüsseln) und ist leicht verständlich.
> Truecrypt Homepage





> *Blowfish Advanced CS*
> Damit lassen sich einzelne Datein mit dem Blowfishalgorithmus verschlüsseln. Muss ebenfalls nicht installiert werden. Weitere Vorteile sind  z.B die Integration ins Kontextmenü, die Geschwindigkeit blowfishs , außerdem kann man damit Datein auch mehrfach überschreiben lassen. Das Programm ist ebenfalls oss.
> Blowfish Advanced CS


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHAT CLIENTS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Psi*
> Psi ist ein reiner Jabber client. Er spricht u.a MSN, ICQ, AIM, und Yahoo. Besonderer Wert wurde auf Sicherheit und Datenschutz gelegt.
> So ist es möglich sich openpgp-verschlüsselt zu unterhalten (SSL wird ebenfalls unterstützt). Ebenfalls oss.
> Psi


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TASKMANAGER
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Process Explorer*
> Ein Taskmanager der seinen Namen auch verdient.  Hat sehr viele Funktionen und kann den Windows Taskmanager auch ersetzen. (Was Ich im Übrigen sehr empfehlen kann, der Windows Taskmanager ist doch etwas in seinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt.)
> Direkt von sysinternals.com:
> > Ever wondered which program has a particular file or directory open? Now
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DATEIMANAGER
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Idoswin free*
> Idoswin free arbeitet mit dem, vom unsterblichen Norton Commander () bekannten, Split-Screen- Interface . Die umfangreiche Featureliste findet man gleich auf der Seite.
> Das Programm ist übrigens Emailware - der Autor bittet um eine Postkarte oder eine Email nach 60 Tagen - sicher nicht zuviel verlangt für die gebotene Leistung.
> Idoswin free


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DATENWIEDERHERSTELLUNG
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Restoration*
> Dieses Programm kann aus dem Papierkorb gelöschte Datein wiederherstellen. Nicht unbedingt schick, erledigt seinen Job jedoch sehr gut.
> Restoration


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MUSICPLAYER
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Billy*
> Ein sehr, sehr minimalistischer Musikplayer. Der Autor schreibt:
> > No skins, no mp3 tags, no equalizer, no nonsense - pure audio
> Er ist sehr schnell, muss nicht installiert werden, verbraucht fast keine Resourcen und spielt mp3, ogg, und wav. Außerdem lässt er sich hervorragend (tm) mit der Tastatur steuern. (besser als mit der Maus).
> Billy


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BRENNEN
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *CDBurnerXP Pro*
> Der IMHO beste freeware Nero Konkurrent. Kann fast alles, was auch Nero kann: (wieder gleich von der Seite)
> 
> >  Create Data-CDs/DVDs
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Screenshots
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *MWSnap*
> Ein kleines Programm um Screenshots zu machen: (Quelle=Homepage)
> > MWSnap is a small yet powerful Windows program for snapping
> > (capturing) images from selected parts of the screen.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"MALEN"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *ArtRage*
> Ein sehr cooles Programm um "natürlich" zu malen. Besonders wer einen TabletPC sein Eigen nennt, wird viel Spaß haben. Es funktioniert aber auch mit der Maus ganz gut.
> ArtRage


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## URSHAK (27. März 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VIDEO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *RAD Video Tools*
> Player der viele Video Formate öffnen kann, allerdings liegt die Stärke des Players im öffnen von *.BIK Videos. Er kann auch einiges weiteren tolle Features wie die Audiospur von Video Formaten trennen, allerdings läuft das meist nicht reibungslos ab, aber als *.BIK Player eignet er sich sehr gut.
> Homepage
> Download


----------



## LordMephisto (28. März 2005)

______________________________________________________________



> *DScaler :*
> Bestes Freeware Tool zum Fernsehschauen oder andere externe Quellen (Videorecorder, Konsolen) am PC wiederzugeben. Zeichnet sich vor allem durch die hervorragende Bildqualität aus und den vielen zuschaltbaren Filtern.
> http://deinterlace.sourceforge.net/



_____________________________________________________________



> *Regcleaner*
> Einfach zu bedienende Freeware, die alte Registrierungseinträge löscht.
> Das Programm sucht nach Dateinamen, die sich noch in der Registrier-Datenbank, aber nicht mehr auf der Festplatte befinden.
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12991462.html



_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Erik (28. März 2005)

*Paint.Net*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zeichen-/Malprogramme
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Paint.Net*
> Paint.net ist ein stark erweitertes Paint (sofern man das überhaupt noch miteinander vergleichen kann...). Es beherrscht viele Optionen und Möglichkeiten, die man sonst nur von den großen Kommerziellen Programmen kennt, ist aber trotzdem übersichtlich gehalten und leicht zu bedienen. Ich persönlich finde das Tool klasse!
> _Das '.Net Framework 1.1' von MS wird benötigt._
> 
> Website von Paint.NET


----------



## onliner (30. März 2005)

*Freeware*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zeichen-/Malprogramme
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Photofiltre*
> Photofiltre ist dem bekanntem Gimp ebenbürtig aber in seiner Aufmachung und Bedienung um einiges leichter.
> 
> direkter Download!
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PCGH-Firewall
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *in zusammenarbeit mit Securepoint*
> Diese Firewall kennt sicher jeder schon der einmal die PCGH in den händen oder hier auf der Page war ^^ .
> PCGH-Firewall
> 
> Was diese Firewall alles kann ist hier als PDF-File beschrieben.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PDFs erstellen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Aus Office ein PDF erstellen*
> PDF-Dateien haben einen enormen vorteil das die Dokumente wunderbar klein dadurch werden. Ich kann jedem der ein PDF erstellen will dieses Freewareteil nahelegen .
> cibpdf-Direktload
> 
> Anleitung



Gruß
onliner


----------



## Malcom (30. März 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Media Player
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> VideoLanPlayer
> Open Source Media player / Streaming Media Client - Server
> 
> VLC (initially VideoLAN Client) is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats (MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, mp3, ogg, ...) as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. It can also be used as a server to stream in unicast or multicast in IPv4 or IPv6 on a high-bandwidth network.





> MPlayer
> 
> MPlayer is a movie player for Linux (runs on many other Unices, and non-x86 CPUs, see the documentation). It plays most MPEG, VOB, AVI, Ogg/OGM, VIVO, ASF/WMA/WMV, QT/MOV/MP4, FLI, RM, NuppelVideo, YUV4MPEG, FILM, RoQ, PVA files, supported by many native, XAnim, and Win32 DLL codecs. You can watch VideoCD, SVCD, DVD, 3ivx, DivX 3/4/5 and even WMV movies, too (without the avifile library).
> 
> Another great feature of MPlayer is the wide range of supported output drivers. It works with X11, Xv, DGA, OpenGL, SVGAlib, fbdev, AAlib, DirectFB, but you can use GGI, SDL (and this way all their drivers), VESA (on every VESA compatible card, even without X11!) and some low level card-specific drivers (for Matrox, 3Dfx and ATI), too! Most of them support software or hardware scaling, so you can enjoy movies in fullscreen. MPlayer supports displaying through some hardware MPEG decoder boards, such as the Siemens DVB, DXR2 and DXR3/Hollywood+.





> Sequoia View
> 
> SequoiaView is a disk browsing tool based on the principle of  treemaps, with one unique feature added, namely Cushion Treemaps, invented by Jack van Wijk. The principle is simple: each time a rectangle is subdivided, ridges are added. The result is a pattern of hierarchical cushions that show the structure in the directories and files. The user can set the height of the ridges as well as using lower ridges for deeper nested levels, offering a choice between displaying global information (high level directories) or detailed info such as individual files. The user can also choose between the original cushions and the  squarified cushions.





> Filezilla Client + Server
> 
> FileZilla is a fast and reliable FTP client and server with lots of useful features and an intuitive interface.


----------



## Muckimann (31. März 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

hi, 
ich hoffe ihr fresst mich jetz nich    wenn ich hier mal ne frage stell und kein programm vorstelle...!

und zwar betriffts den nero wave editor.
wie kann ich da wma in mp3 umwandeln? ich öffne eine wma datei und dann seh ich da die tonspur.

ich hab einfach ma "abtastformat konvertieren" gemacht und dann die datei als mp3 gespeicher. war s das schon oder muss ich noch was anderes machen oder wie oder wat?!?!?    

mfg


----------



## Malcom (2. April 2005)

*AW: Freeware*



			
				Muckimann am 31.03.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich hoffe ihr fresst mich jetz nich    wenn ich hier mal ne frage stell und kein programm vorstelle...!
> 
> und zwar betriffts den nero wave editor.
> ...



Es müsste reichen wenn du die *.wma Datein im WE öffnest und dann einfach auf "Datei > speichern unter" klickst. Anschließend noch das gewünschte Format (mp3) auswählen und in den Eigenschaften die Quali umstellen und schon dürfte sich die Sache erledigt habe.

Falls du mehr als eine Datei ins MP3 Format umwandeln möchtest, und auch noch verschiedene Quelleformate vorliegen (z.B. wma, mpc, ogg ...) kann ich dir den GX::Transcoder ans Herz legen.
Damit geht das mit ein zwei Handgriffen.

mfg

PS: Hab gerade gefrühstückt, bin zum glück nicht mehr hungrig *fg*



> GX::Transcoder
> 
> Der GX::Transcoder ist ein flexibler Audio Konverter, welcher zwischen verschiedenen Audio Formaten im Batch Modus umwandeln kann. Zusätzlich verfügt der Transcoder über diverse Erweiterungen, welche Zusatzfunktionen zum Bearbeiten und Abspielen von Audio Dateien hinzufügen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanonik (19. April 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Hallo!



> _FolderAccess2.0.0_
> 
> Ordner verschlusseln
> 
> http://www.dswnet.com/



MFG Peter


----------



## HanFred (19. April 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DATENVERNICHTUNG
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> ERASER
> 
> Eraser is an advanced security tool (for Windows), which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns. Works with Windows  95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP and DOS.
> Eraser is FREE software and its source code is released under GNU General Public License.



_es gibt keinen besseren datenvernichter auf dem markt. das programm wird von profis benutzt und höchst wahrscheinlich holt nicht einmal mehr forensische software, die private gar nicht kaufen können, noch brauchbare daten von der HD. sicherer ist höchstens die physische zerstörung der festplatte._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VIDEOSCHNITT UND -BEARBEITUNG
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> TMPGEnc
> 
> TMPGEnc converts *.AVI file to MPEG1, the format which is used in VideoCD. Using variety of option in TMPGEnc, you can compress your video file in high quality.
> TMPGEnc enables us adjust bitrate, quantize matrix, GOP structure, Interlace and many other parameter so that you can create most appropriate movie file depends on your purpose


mir gefallen daran v.a. die videoschnittfunktionen. das prog braucht einige einarbeitungszeit, kann aber viel.



> FlaskMPEG
> 
> FlasKMPEG converts digital video in the MPEG format to other formats. FlasKMPEG is very easy to use and at the same time powerful and fun! Here are some of the few features ...
> 
> ...



das ist einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## O4lord (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

kennt jemand von euch das programm mit dem man ganze internetseiten auf den pc runterladen kann?? das muss erst vor kurzem bei der pc-games hardware dabei gewesen sein. bitte helft mirrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HanFred (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

http://www.sparkleware.com/superbot/ :-o 
hab ich mal ergoogelt, scheint das zu sein, was du suchst, aber PCGH les' ich nicht.
damit kannst du sicher deine pr0nwebsites lokal speichern. werd's vielleicht auch mal testen.


----------



## O4lord (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

jo danke sieht gut aus. is zwar nich daselbe aber scheint genauso zu funzen. thx


----------



## O4lord (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

nur die download rate von dem prog. lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## checker1985m (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*



			
				O4lord am 21.05.2005 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nur die download rate von dem prog. lässt zu wünschen übrig.



hatte mal WebSpider 2 oder so ähnlich. Aber ganze websiten zu laden dauert ewig...
Hab da auch mal versucht ein paar seiten offline verfügbar zu machen. Mit vielen Bildern *g*
Hat fast ne 3/4 Stunde gedauert aber der Download war dabei die ganze Zeit fast an der Grenze meines anschlusses.


----------



## HanFred (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*



			
				checker1985m am 21.05.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mal WebSpider 2 oder so ähnlich.


sieht gut aus:
http://www.xaldon.de/
probier ich halt das mal.


----------



## Maxossi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Ich hätt auch mal eine Frage: Kann mir Jemand helfen ein Programm zu finden mit dem man Sachen aufnehmen kann, die gerade auf dem Bildschirm stehen/ablaufen? Also ich meine als Filmschnipsel. Ich hab schon SnagIt aber das hat ne miese Film Quallität und ein ungünstiges Format.


----------



## bierchen (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Spielszenen als Video mitschneiden, FPS im Spiel aufzeichnen*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FRAPS*



> Fraps ist ein Tool, welches sekundengenau die Frameratenverläufe von 3D-Anwendungen aufzeichnen kann, sowie Höchst-, Tiefst- und Durchschnittswerte zwischen zwei Tastendrücken ermitteln kann. Darüberhinaus lassen sich Screenshots in jeder Lage erstellen und es können mit dem Tool in-Game Videos aufgezeichnet werden.
> 
> Download-Seite


----------



## Maxossi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Genau so was hab ich gesucht   Danke!


----------



## Maxossi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Ein Freund von mir hat mir neulich von nem Programm erzählt mit dem man Skins in Spielen verändern kann. Gibt es sowas wirklich? Und wenn, hätte dann jemand nen Link? Also zum Beispiel soll man damit Digitalfotos als Kopf in nem Spiel verwenden können.


----------



## Yikrazuul (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*



> *Nlite*
> 
> Diese kleine Tool erlaubt das Erstellen einer maßgeschneiderten WinXP-SetupCD. Über das Integieren von ServicePacks oder einzelen Patches bis zum Löschen gewisser Systemkompoenten (sogar IE) lässt sich hier alles machen. Erfordert noch das .NetFramwork.





> *Audiograbber*
> 
> DAS Programm zum Grabben von AudioTracks. Mit dabei ist der geniale MP3-Dekoder LAME, so dass eine Umwandlung von gegrabbten wav.-Dateien in mp3 spielend einfach geht!


----------



## geilesluder (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

*Open Office*
für alle die sich Microsoft Office nicht leisten können, es ist nämlich kompatibel zu Microsoft, daher lassen sich dateien die beispielsweise mit Microsoft Word geschriben wurde mit Open Office Word öffnen.


*AVG FREE*
einfach mal das beste Antivirenprogramm.

*Irfan View*
cooles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und mit einigen Plug-Ins z.B. auch als Flash-Player nutzbar.


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

*Discstarter*


> Mit nur wenigen Mausklicks wird Discstarter zur Autostart-Applikation Ihrer CD-ROM und zeigt beliebige HTML-Oberflächen ganz nach Ihren Wünschen an. Dabei entscheiden Sie, ob das Fenster einen Rahmen haben soll, wie groß das Fenster sein soll, welche Form es haben soll und wo es positioniert werden soll. - So wirken Ihre HTML-Oberflächen trotzdem wie das Ergebnis "teurer" Authoring-Produkte.


Ich nutzte das kleine Tool für meine eigenen Tool und Treiber CD's im stil von MagCD's. Mit Discstarter kann man also ein HTML Objekt per Autostart öffnen lassen und fast alle Dateitypen öffnen. Was das Tool so nützlich macht ist, dass man im Bowserfenster dateien öffnen/Programme installieren kann ohne lästige Browsermeldung.
Die Testversion ist für den privaten Gebrauch kostenlos und uneingeschränkt nutzbar.

*Download*


----------



## bierchen (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TREIBER-RESTE entfernen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Driver Cleaner*



> Dieses Programm entfernt nach einer Treiber-Deinstallation auch die letzten Reste, damit eine Treiber-Neuinstallation möglichst sauber verläuft.
> 
> Unterstützt werden Treiber von ATI, nVidia, 3dfx, Creative, kx, Realtek, SIS und Turtle Beach. Die Unterstützung wird ständig erweitert.
> 
> Mitgeliefert wird außerdem ein Modul namens "Cab Cleaner", um in den CAB-Dateien im Ordner Windows\\driver cache\\i386 die veralteten Treiber für nVidia- und ATI-Grafikkarten zu entfernen. Außerdem geboten werden ein Log Viewer, Backup/Restore-Modul, um solch schwerwiegende Löschaktionen rückgängig zu machen, sowie ein Assistent, der durch das Programm führt.



*Downloadseite*


----------



## bierchen (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GRAFIKKARTEN: *Treibereinstellungen vornehmen, Spielprofile erstellen, übertakten, Pixelpipelines freischalten und mehr*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RivaTuner*



> Der RivaTuner ist eines der besten Tweak-Tools für nVidia- und ATi-Grafikkarten. Sein Zweck ist es, die versteckten Optionen in den Treibern freizuschalten bzw. auszunutzen. Viele undokumentierte Registry-Einträge können mit dem Tool auf Knopfdruck gesetzt werden, um z.B. die Bildqualität zu verbessern.



Downloadseite


----------



## bierchen (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AUDIO-Tools: *mp3s normalisieren, modifzieren und mehr*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*normalize*

*normalize-audio*

*mp3-doctor*

*mp3 Gain*

Hab sie selber aber noch nicht ausprobiert  . Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## bierchen (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

*RefreshForce*



> RefreshForce universally and permanently fixes the Windows 2000/XP refresh rate problem on ANY variation of graphics cards, monitors, or drivers!!! No messing around, no hassle, it WORKS and it's SIMPLE!
> 
> * Completely fixes the Windows 2000/XP refresh rate problem
> * Functions regardless of graphics card, and driver versions
> ...



Auf deutsch: Endlich eine Bildschirmwiederholfrequenz von 100Hz für alle Anwendungen und Auflösungen einstellen(vorausgesetzt, der Monitor macht das mit, vorher prüfen!!!)

*Downloadseite*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meine Traffic 2.0*



> Mit diesem Programm können Sie die Datenmenge/Traffic von DFÜ-Netzwerk-, LAN-, FRITZ!web und DSL-Verbindungen aufzeichnen lassen. Meine Traffic unterstützt ebenfalls die SNMP-Abfrage eines Routers oder Windows-Servers. Die aktuelle Datenübertragungsrate kann in verschiedenen Diagrammen grafisch dargestellt werden. Ebenfalls kann die aktuelle Datenübertragungsrate in der Titelzeile der aktiven Anwendung angezeigt werden. Das Programm zeigt auch Informationen zu den eingebauten Netzwerkadaptern sowie bei Abfrage eines Routers per SNMP Informationen zum Router an.



*Downloadseite*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DATEIEN REIHENWEISE UMBENNEN

*Ant Renamer*

Mit ein paar Klicks kann man viele Dateien mit einem einheitlichen namen versehen und durchnummerieren lassen. Auch liest das Programm ID3Tags aus, so dass man daraus den Dateinamen generieren lassen kann.

*Downloadseite*


----------



## Bonez (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Da die Forumsuche mir im Moment irgendwie keine Ergebnisse liefert, frag ich hier mal nach nem guten Freeware Defragmentierungsprogram.

Thx schonmal im voraus 

Habs jetzt mit der 30Tage Testversion von O&O Defrag gemacht :>

http://www.oo-software.com/de/download/index.shtml


----------



## bierchen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CPU-Z*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> CPU-Z is a freeware detection program base on the Panopsys hardware detection engine.
> It allows to get some information on your system, including :
> 
> * Processor name and vendor
> ...



Kleines, aber feines Systeminfo-Tool.

*Downloadseite*


----------



## Star-Fox (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Lavalys EVEREST Home Edition 

Isn Programm wo man infos über seinen PC  sehen kann

ZB:
Welchen cpu man hat wie viel MHz er hat ...
und die Temp. des CPU's oder der Diode...

hier die Page : 
http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## vinc (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

Da sich in der letzten Zeit die Anfragen, auf Ordner mit Passwörter zu versehen, kommen, gibts jetz mal n ganz sicheres Tool

*Dateien mit Passwörtern Schützen*

Mit Truecrypt kann man einen Container (wahlweise auch ne ganze Partition) mit Passwort erstellen. Dieser wird dann als eigene Partition gemountet (nachdem man dass Passwort eingegeben hat).


> Main Features:
> 
> * It can create a virtual encrypted disk within a file and mount it as a real disk.
> 
> ...


Hier kann Truecrypt runtergeladen werden.


----------



## BuMu (16. August 2005)

*AW: Freeware*

edit: Sorry das ist kein Freewaretool.


----------

